# Damaged RCA on Wolfram C2400. Will it be a problem?



## DR OBLIVION (Jun 16, 2009)

So I recently picked up a new Wolfram C2400 amplifier with a damaged RCA jack at a discount. RCA cable goes in and out of the jack with no problem although the damaged jack is slightly tigher than the other jack. I have a set of Stinger RCAs that screw tight so there shouldnt be any connectivity issues, right? The RCAs in the picture are not the Stinger cables BTW. I removed the endplate and there doesnt seem to be any broken connection to the board. Will there be a problem with getting signal from this damaged jack? Could this jack pose any electrical hazard if i were to install it with this damaged jack? Thanks for any advice.


----------

